# Glyphosate/Emerald green?



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

So i wish i would have killed this area before planting the emerald greens a few years ago. My problem is tall fescue/weeds pop through the mulch no problem and makes it look like crap. I'd like to remove the current mulch and spray glyphosate to kill the tall fescue before i apply some new mulch. I'd use some cardboard to shield the arborvitaes while i spray. Is there any issue with this or any better ideas?


----------



## samjonester (May 13, 2018)

Wind is the only thing to watch out for. If it's a lot of grass popping through, the mulch is probably not thick enough.

I've put mulch straight over grass a couple times, and only had a few blades pop up, which I promptly sprayed with glyphosate. The last couple beds I made, I just trenched at the edge of the bed, threw that sod up into the middle, then just dumped 3-4 inches of mulch on everything. A few things pop through here and there, but most die with the mulch that thick. Then I spot spray things that pop up. The only thing that has persistently popped back up with that lazy technique is bermuda.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Why not mist the arbs first with water to help protect them also along with the cardboard. I'd also pick a day with little to no wind


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks @NJ-lawn and @samjonester


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Spray clethodim. Kills grass, not plants. This is an easy and quick solution. Just don't accidentally spray your lawn or on a windy day... It doesn't work fast but about 3 weeks later, all grasses wilt and die.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@Suburban Jungle Life thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Budstl said:


> @Suburban Jungle Life thanks for the recommendation.


 :thumbup: You can get it here. It doesn't take much. I would get the smallest amount.


----------

